# 7th Annual Toy Run



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The 7th Annual Freeport-to-Port O'Connor Toy Run is fast approaching. We will soon start the annual Toy Run auction and bang on doors for donations and sponsors. Please let me know if you require details at this time. We are holding planning meetings starting next week.
Jerry


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

This year I will be there. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Jerry you can count us in. Jason and Wendy


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I think that we are going to try and make it this year.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Jerry, Susie and I plan on being there again this year. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

I will make the trip as well.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm in again this year. No kids this time, though!!


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

Savage Rods said:


> Jerry, Susie and I plan on being there again this year. Let us know if you need anything.


Don do ya'll have a ride if not you are more than welcome to ride with us.

Jerry let me know what I can do to help, I will help sponsor.

Clint


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Clint, sounds like a plan


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Toy Run*

Count us in Jerry,made reservations at Clarks. Always a fun and rewarding trip.Let the GOOD TIMES ROLL.
Terry & Teresa


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mods, Can we get this sticky?


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

Count us in as well (30' CC).
www.gcfom.org


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just a quick note to everyone planning on attending the run...get your reservations now. Clark's is the best hotel in POC and has room-side slips. They also serve us a beautiful breakfast on Sunday morning before our departure. They have great rooms. This year Hurricane Junction has promised a big shrimp boil for dinner also.

Don't forget to start thinking about your boat decorations for the lighted boat parade. Last year Lordbater stole the honors of best boat from the USCG cutter and they will be out for blood this year.

Anyone who would be so kind as to become a sponsor or to offer assistance with collecting toys please send me a PM with your number so I can contact you. Last year we had over $20,000 in toys and helped 7 counties. This year we have 10 counties asking us for help with the orphans and abused or at-risk children.

God bless all of you who have helped before and please join us again. For those of you who have never made this trip...it is truly a life altering experience.
Jerry


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I will plan on making it as well.


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Jerry, Texas-Offshore.com and World Cat will be happy to sponsor and participate again this year. Just let me know what you need. DM


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

Jerry give me a call when you have some time. I have a few more tricks up my sleeve for this year as far as sponsors are concerned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

*Big Sexy Panga Will Be There*

Count us in again this year Jerry. And Lordbater/Andrew - we're bringing it and there is no way I am loosing to you or the CG this year. . .


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*USCG*

Andy,
If I were you I would walk real light this year. The Coasties don't take well to loseing. Make sure everything works.
HA
Terry


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Jerry, there is no doubt that Clark's will fill up but it might be beneficial to post other accessable lodging contingent upon the host hotel being full since this year's participation maybe larger.

Thanks,
David


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I will run it through the powers that be at my agency to see if we can round two. Maybe this year we could actually get the goodies together in time for the actual Toy Run itself...but more than likely it will be a better late than never scenario...which is pretty good for a govt enterprise


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Made our reservations at Clark's yesterday. I would suggest getting in sooner rather than later. Looking forward to it.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Unleashed is in Jerry. Already have our room at Clark's and looking forward to the event. I can load plenty of toys. Also, let me know if you need any help.

Trevin
832.752.1202


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

*Inn At Clark's Info Update*

Just made my reservations with Inn at Clark's for the Toy Run on December 5th. As of 1:17pm, Sept 15th, they still had 10 rooms left for Dec 5th. All rooms have boat slips. Their phone number is 361-983-2300. Let them know you are part of the Toy Run when you call. These are great people and have a 1st class operation.

That being said, I am also working on a list of all local motels, boat slips, etc. and will make that list available later this evening. This will be my 4th year to participate and I can assure those who may be sitting on the fence that this is one special trip, well worth the time, effort and cost. Hope you can join us, but if not, please consider making a donation of toys by contacting one of the Toy Run organizers:

Jerry Karnes: 281-684-1117 cell phone, [email protected]

Andy Coker: 713-256-7289 cell phone, [email protected]

Patrick Martin: (713) 907-5122 cell phone, [email protected]

Bill Bahr: 713-416-1082 cell phone, [email protected]

Kyle Cunningham: Cell 832-407-5551, [email protected]


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Team marsh will be there...oh and we will be taking the 1st place AGAIN this year


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

MarshJr, you could not be more correct


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

*URL for Clark's*

Here is the URL for Inn at Clark's just in case you'd like to take a virtual tour before making reservations.

http://www.theinnatclarks.com/


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> Team marsh will be there...oh and we will be taking the 1st place AGAIN this year


Dont forget to bring you own light this year to stick up you know where, JK, if i have it and you need it just ask for it. Congrats Again!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Hopefully we c an make it down there, or at the least get some toys rounded up!


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Been watching this for three or four years now, keep saying i'm going to do it. Well, finally did, booked my room at Clark's. This is one heck of an event, can't wait to be a part of it.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They have 4 rooms left.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Ladies & gentlemen, there are a lot of other rooms available in POC for this event. They have motel rooms, lodges and condos. Bill Barr (Buzzard Bill) will be posting a lot of these contact numbers in a day or so.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

*List of Port O'Connor Motels And Other Places of Interest*

Attached is a Excel list of motels, lodges, vacation rentals, marinas, boat repair, etc. in Port O'Connor. Let me know if you're having problems opening it and I'll try something else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

List of motels right here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2298101#post2298101


----------



## gofishin2000 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry,
You can count on us being there again this year.....

Chris and Linda Speck


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

*Donor Forms For The Toy Run*

We all know that sometimes people and / or businesses want to donate money or toys but are hesitant to do so unless they can prove their gift was given to a bona-fide non-profit organization. Our Toy Run toys will actually be going to The Port O'Connor Community Center Fund, which is a 501(c) (3) non-profit organization that supports community programs such as "Adopt-An-Angel", "Angel Tree" and other similar programs in Port O'Connor and the surrounding central Texas coastal region. If any of your potential donors want to check this out, the Port O'Connor Community Center Fund is listed in the national registry that tracks legitimate non-profits.

This info is also printed on the donor form that you can provide should one be needed. It is pretty self-explanatory but feel free to call me if you have any questions on how to use it. To get a pdf copy of the form please contact any of the Toy Run Organizers listed below. We appreciate your support.

Jerry Karnes: 281-684-1117 cell phone, [email protected]

Andy Coker: 713-256-7289 cell phone, [email protected]

Patrick Martin: (713) 907-5122 cell phone, [email protected]

Bill Bahr: 713-416-1082 cell phone, [email protected]

Kyle Cunningham: Cell 832-407-5551, [email protected]


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Can someone fill me in on the boat parade details. Is it just the run participants or much bigger with people in the community? Usual times? Gatherings? etc. etc.

Looking forward to my first year.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Last year I believe there were only a couple of local boats in the parade and the rest was made up of toy run participants.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ding ding.
Can we get this sticky?
if not, can someone tell me no?

thanks

Andrew


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Reel Lax will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

*Glad You're Back*

Welcome back home and to the Toy Run.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

UNLEASHED said:


> Can someone fill me in on the boat parade details. Is it just the run participants or much bigger with people in the community? Usual times? Gatherings? etc. etc.
> 
> Looking forward to my first year.


As I recall there were about 5-6 local boats and around 11-12 Toy Run boats. We start hanging rigging lights on the boats as soon as the toys are off-loaded, around 4pm or so. The parade starts just as it gets dark. Here's a few pics for now - more to follow.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Actually last year there were 9 local boats in the parade. In the past the USCG cutter has pretty much dominated the parade and it was a severe blow to their egos when we took top honors last year. As I mentioned...they will be out for blood and have even promised to use their water canons on us if we look like we might win again. Don't know about you but that sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a big santa.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I just checked the calender and i will be off this year. I dont think i will be able to make it with a boat for the start. I do live in POC and would be willing to help in any way needed. I can drive people around town to the store or their room if needed etc...

Just let me know if i can help. Shoot me a PM or whatever.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

Just in case ! We can help with the lights and we can mako-your-day. We do LEDs and all types of animated lights shows and lights sculptures. http://www.magiclightsllc.com/Boat_Parades.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

*Thank You*



Tankfxr said:


> I just checked the calender and i will be off this year. I dont think i will be able to make it with a boat for the start. I do live in POC and would be willing to help in any way needed. I can drive people around town to the store or their room if needed etc...
> 
> Just let me know if i can help. Shoot me a PM or whatever.


Local POC transportation is high on our list of needs Tanfxr. I will PM you with the details. God Bless You.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

*Thank You*



MakoT said:


> Just in case ! We can help with the lights and we can mako-your-day. We do LEDs and all types of animated lights shows and lights sculptures. http://www.magiclightsllc.com/Boat_Parades.html


Can you provide just the lights themselves for those who are do-it-yourself kind of boaters?


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*LED Lights and Products for boats*

Yes we can. Please review our site at http://www.LEDLightsEtc.com where I will put a discount coupon available to folks that are in the event. Please give me a while to put that in place. PM for interest. 

In the next few days we are adding a number of new items. 

Just for reference purposes, If you buy all the LEDs and they are commercial grade (Higher Quality and Brighter Light) they cost about 0.80 to 1.50 per foot with the power adaptor plugs (which can power 150 - 12 ft stings). A controller with all kinds of adjustments for five areas of you boat is about $25.00. LEDs use 20% of the power of an incandescent bulb. 

We sell, lease and custom build all kinds of things. We can build any company logo.

For rent or lease could be:

I have a set of 3 stars that have three colors on them and they fade color in and out. About 3 to 4 ft stars.
2 fully decorated commercial Christmas Trees
A University of Texas Tower (6 feet tall) animated to UT music
I have a 5 foot LED gift package. 
I have a big 4.5 ft star that does not have lights on it yet. 
20 to 30 inflatables
An LED Archway - 15 feet

Secret Information - Rik Jacobson used to run my installation crews in the fishing off season. He completed several really nice large displays for us.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

thats what she said...



Shredded Evidence said:


> That's a big santa.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> thats what she said...


It wasn't THAT big....

a


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

can someone tell me how this goes, r we in a big group or all spread out


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We do a convoy down the ICW, going no faster than the slowest boat. Those with go-fast rigs can always speed ahead...drink a few beers...and wait for us to catch up. LOL

We stop in Sargent for additional members to join us and then we have a stop in Matagorda for lunch, fuel, etc. From Matty we head across the bay to POC. Remember, this is rain or shine, fair or foul weather, for the kids. Rest assured we have never lost a boat or left anyone behind. Safety is number one.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

yea, sounds great, we will be there, sounds like a lot of fun, we need to sign up or just show up in freeport


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

poncho n' lefty said:


> yea, sounds great, we will be there, sounds like a lot of fun, we need to sign up or just show up in freeport


See ya in Freeport, may want to PM: Jerry Slightly Dangerous.


----------



## ksctp00 (Jun 8, 2008)

really want to be apart of the toy run this year. i have a 21 ft shoal water and can hold a few toys but want to do as much as i can. could you please pm me with all the details i need. many thanks.

ksctp00


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Christmas Lights on the boat*

MagicLights is making a cool item for Jerry. Not going to spoil it with a picture.

We have lots of cool stuff you can buy or rent.

Inflatables, LED lights, sync kits and the like. We are going to try to do the event and decorate the Sea-Clusion with lots of stuff.

see us at www.MagicLightsLLC.com and www.LEDLightsEtc.com

PM for interest and we will send a cupon to you and a list of items we have or can make for this.

GOT TO CONTACT US QUICK. WE ARE COVERED UP IN A MONTH OR SO.

Might just put my animated guitar player in the boat!


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Guitar Player for Boat*

Somebody needs to use him. Maybe me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

MakoT said:


> Somebody needs to use him. Maybe me!


Tommy - I'd love to use your guitar player. Can you PM me with the details?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

So can people donate toys that are already used but no longer played with or do they need to be new in packages??? I am sure there are a lot of folks that would like to make some room in attics, closets etc. Assuming of course, its usuable and not junk.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

UNLEASHED said:


> So can people donate toys that are already used but no longer played with or do they need to be new in packages??? I am sure there are a lot of folks that would like to make some room in attics, closets etc. Assuming of course, its usuable and not junk.


Jerry? Andrew? Patrick? Anyone?

I know a lot of people with good toys that are not being used any more. I would like to load the boat but want to make sure its OK before I spread the word and ask for donations.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

All three of their phone numbers are on the flier.

you remember what a phone is right?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

UNLEASHED said:


> So can people donate toys that are already used but no longer played with or do they need to be new in packages??? I am sure there are a lot of folks that would like to make some room in attics, closets etc. Assuming of course, its usuable and not junk.


Good question, anyone?


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

I'll try to cover the question. In the past we have requested new toy's in package. If they are newish and in working order and no defects (dents, scratches in pant, or damaged in any way, ect) I would think they would be acceptable. Please contact Jerry prior to donating.

Jason


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Andy was just asking me about this. In past years we have accepted donations of used toys but in many cases they were damaged or would have required quite a bit of work and cleaning to make them anywhere near new in appearance. We will certainly accept any toys but prefer new if at all possible. Most, if not all, of these kids never see anything new and we try to make their Christmas an exception. Nothing compares to the joy of opening a brand-spanking-new toy. 

I fully understand that beggars can't be choosers and..believe me...we are begging for toys. We are grateful for any assistance that anyone can provide.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Auction?*

Jerry, any date set for the auction to begin this year?
Bob


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I would like to start it on November 1st and end it on December 1st but I have not asked Mont for permission yet. We already have some items for it and are certainly looking for as many as possible.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

what kind of items for the auction do u need, and, do you have to have a 100,000 dollar boat to go on the toy run................?


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Any one need a ride, got room and space for plenty of toys. Jerry, call me, sent you a PM.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

poncho n' lefty said:


> what kind of items for the auction do u need, and, do you have to have a 100,000 dollar boat to go on the toy run................?


Anything of value for the auction and any kind of boat for the run. In fact this year we are supposed to have some jet skis make the run.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

jet skis? wow, Ill pass on that...lol



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Anything of value for the auction and any kind of boat for the run. In fact this year we are supposed to have some jet skis make the run.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The auction will start on November 2nd and run through the 18th. We welcome any items of value. Please keep an eye out for it and help us raise toys for the kids.
Jerry


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Magic Christmas Lights Coupon*

Magic Christmas Lights Coupon.

In support of Toy Run 09, We will be provide a 20% discount on all or our LED Christmas Light products.

Just go to http://www.LEDLightsEtc.com and enter Coupon Code: TOYRUN09 at checkout. 
Theres a minimun purchase of $75 for this coupon.

Email me at [email protected] or PM. We are building a cool custom item for one of the Toy Run members. We can help you to!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just heard that we will have a special Jet Ski team making the Toy Run this year. Now if a jet ski can make it you know you can. Join us. This trip is one of the best events of the year on the Texas coast.


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Boat Lighting*

Someone should rent my giant (4ft x 4ft x 4ft) LED gift package and some of my C7 LED light strings to go with it.

Or some of the Lighted Toys we have in stock.

See Our Coupon at www.LEDLightsEtc.com enter TOYRUN09

What I was considering was meeting at Surfside Marina on the Thursday before the event and doing some fixed price packages to just use what ever we have and bring it back.

We have all kinds of lights, sculptures, animations, Blowups and more.

Need more PMs and emails to see if we can or want to do that.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*WHERE IS THE AUCTION?*

Is the auction still on? Some of us want to get the bids rolling!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Im still willing to help on the POC side of the toy run. Just shoot me a pm and i will give you my number.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Bill Bahr is our logistics coordinator and he will be contacting you soon. Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

*Check Your PMs*



Tankfxr said:


> Im still willing to help on the POC side of the toy run. Just shoot me a pm and i will give you my number.


Tankfxr - we really appreciate your offer of help and I will give you a call this week to discuss possible ways you can help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

*Post This "Toy Run" Flyer At Work*

There are lots of potential Toy Run donors who don't lurk here on 2Cool, so I've morphed our Toy Run flyer into something that could be posted at work, in a lunch room or break area. If you want to do this please PM me and I can provide you with an editable version of the flyer that you can customize (last two paragraphs only please) and use at your office. Thank you.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

My wife and I are kicking this around. Looks to be a lot of fun and for a good cause. I asume clarks is booked any recomendations on slips and lodging?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

*See Attached List*

I just checked Clarks and they are still fully booked. I've attached an Excel spreadsheet with a listing of other POC motels, condo's, rental properties, etc., some of which have boat slips. Bill Tigrett at Tigrett Realty is one of the best resources for that type of information and his contact information is *Contact *Bill Tigrett, Broker, *Address *1842 W. Adams, *Telephone *361-983-2671, *Fax *361-983-4523.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

piratelight said:


> My wife and I are kicking this around. Looks to be a lot of fun and for a good cause. I asume clarks is booked any recomendations on slips and lodging?


I currently have 2 rooms booked and some of my crew are having some family issues that may prevent them from making the trip. If this happens I will be releasing a room. I'm afraid that I won't know for a week or better, but, it's a possibility..

Jerry, should we put this on the auction? 
Just Kidding 

Andrew


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

If everything is booked up I have an extra room. Nothing fancy but its a bed.


----------



## Angler_without_a_Dangler (Aug 14, 2009)

piratelight said:


> My wife and I are kicking this around. Looks to be a lot of fun and for a good cause. I asume clarks is booked any recomendations on slips and lodging?


 I think i'm done kicking it around babe........ We're In!!!!!!!!!! can't wait!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just heard that Pirate's Cove has condos available for just the one night and they are giving a discount to Toy Run participants. Each room has it's own slip. Call: *Contact*Bill Tigrett, Broker







*Address*1842 W. Adams







*Telephone*361-983-2671







*Fax*361-983-4523


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Does anyone have a list of boats entered so far? Just curious how many will be making the run this year.


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

team marsh will be there in a 2650 pursuit


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We will have the boat list in a different thread. There will also be any last-minute details or changes in that post. It will be started today.
Jerry


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Toy Run*

I'll have room if someone needs a ride.
Terry


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

*2009 Toy Run*

I just found out that I will be home from Qatar in time for the toy run. Anyone know of any rooms and a boat slip available. If we can find a room an slip, I will start cavasing the neighborhood for toys.

This sounds like a fantastic opportunity to have fun and help out some kids.

BigWill


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Don't worry, we will find you a room and slip. Call me at 281-558-4696 and I will make sure it happens. Welcome back from Oz. I spent a couple years there in Dukhan and Doha. Not too bad a place. Some great fishing.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

*Toy Run*

Jerry - Sorry I haven't returned a message. I have been in the hospital with my wife - she had neck surgery and all went well. I guess we are still on for the toy run since she is coming up with ways to decorate the boat. I'll call and speak with you later. Myself and my son SV Duckbuster will be making the run in the Black Widow with you guys. It sounds so well organized that I bet you even put in an order for sunshine and 72 degrees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

*Welcome*

?Wow - Sounds like your wife is one very determined lady. Welcome to the Toy Run BigWill.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Sorry Guys. Something has come up and I have to cancel on the Toy Run.

I have a room reserved at Clark's for the event. I have called them and asked if I could transfer it to someone on the run and they said sure. If you need a room and are part of the run, PM me and we can coordinate the transfer.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

UNLEASHED said:


> Sorry Guys. Something has come up and I have to cancel on the Toy Run.
> 
> I have a room reserved at Clark's for the event. I have called them and asked if I could transfer it to someone on the run and they said sure. If you need a room and are part of the run, PM me and we can coordinate the transfer.


Update. I have had a couple of inquiries about the room. Yes, I do have the slip with it and they tell me the slip is a "standard" one not one of the larger ones.

Room and slip transfer together.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

I am very interested in the room. Pm sent.

BigWill


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Magic Christmas Lights Animated Lighting*

We are delivering several products for the event and I have many PMs about lights and products.

What I think works is for us to plan to be in Freeport on the Friday before everyone leaves. I can have a truck there and provide all the displays and lights that everone wants as rentals. We have one custom display we are doing for Jerry.

I need PMs from you telling me what you have for power (generator) and how much you want to spend to rent stuff for the weekend (100 to 400). We have all kinds of LED (low power) light strings and lots of other cool items. Just a matter of how to fit it on the boats - but we can engineer that if you PM.

I am bringing my Toys along and will send with Jerry.

Tommy
http://www.MagicLightsLLC.com
http://www.LEDLightsEtc.com


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have 2 rooms reserved at Clarks, 1 may become available. Send me a PM.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

If anyone wants to go down but does not have or want to take their boat I have room on mine. We are joining up in Sargent and if you have more on your boat than is comfortable or just want to ride on a Cape Horn to see how it is then come on aboard. It is only my wife and I and we will have wines, cheeses and other assorted adult beverages and I have lots of stories to tell! Good times and good company is what it is about. PM if interested.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> If anyone wants to go down but does not have or want to take their boat I have room on mine. We are joining up in Sargent and if you have more on your boat than is comfortable or just want to ride on a Cape Horn to see how it is then come on aboard. It is only my wife and I and we will have wines, cheeses and other assorted adult beverages and I have lots of stories to tell! Good times and good company is what it is about. PM if interested.


Can I jump on to run the Cape Horn:cheers:


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Come on..... Just remember it ain't no cat!!! Take that however you want to Hotrod :slimer:


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*LAST CALL ON LIGHTS AND SCULPTURES*

*Call* for light parade items

1-866-931-LEDS (6337)
713 301-9212 ckell 
www.MagicLightsLLC.com
www.LEDLightsEtc.com

I have a 4 foot star that can be C7 LEDs any color (for sale - need some lead time)
4 foot gift package (big - loaner - best thing for this event)
3 Inflatable Grinches (loaner)
2 Inflatabkle Christmas Sponsge Bobs (loaners)
3 Animated stars that change colors (for sale)
1 ginat snow flake with 3 little ones (for sale) 
20 to 30 lights 1.5 ft christmas balls (loan or sell) 
100's of feet of commercial LED lights (for sale or rental)
12 foot sculpture with stars and pattern design (loaner)

Probably other stuff! 
Tommy


----------

